# Angels love guppie fry? O_o



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i breed my wild guppies for an extra food source and since i get crazy amount of fish i tend to feed them off earlier... 

I popped a few into my 35 with my tiger shovelnose...There is also a very large angel. Well ....She polished off the fry so fast! 

LoL i didnt even think that she would enjoy them... let alone catch them so fast. Put my catfish to shame..


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Angels luv guppy fry.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Most fish will eat guppy fry. I've never had any fry in tanks with angels....they eat them too fast for me to see them. Then again my guppies will eat their own fry unless in a heavily planted tank. 
They are a good clean food for your fish if your raise them yourself. I know some think it is cruel, but it is the way of nature.....all fish eat smaller ones, sometimes pairs will eat their own fry as well. If you are planning to have parent raising fish like angels or other egg layers I wouldn't feed them guppies or they may start to think all tiny fry are food.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well she wont be a breeder... She's somewhere around 6 or 8 years old. I dont even think of her as an angel, more like.. the family dog. LOL

I dont usually like to feed off things, but she and the catfish are quick and get the job done. I too think its just a part of nature. I feed my guppies well and treat them as i do with with any of my animals.  I really enjoy them, its just they breed like bunnies.. like we all know ^^

thanks for the imput guys..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

You know Angel Fish eat exclusively small fish in the wild right? They're incredibly adept at looking like a lumbering dope and then doing mach 3 at the last second and snapping up whatever they're after. They really seem to get off on it too more than any fish I've ever seen. They seem so happy and proud of themselves after.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Well i breed my wild guppies for an extra food source and since i get crazy amount of fish i tend to feed them off earlier...
> 
> I popped a few into my 35 with my tiger shovelnose...There is also a very large angel. Well ....She polished off the fry so fast!
> 
> LoL i didnt even think that she would enjoy them... let alone catch them so fast. Put my catfish to shame..


Can I buy like a bag full of those off you? PM me.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey thanks pablo for the info! LOL...silly me, where would they get some good flakes in the wild? rofl.

I dont have much atm... all very small. But if you are cool with that i can always meet up with you for some :3 (prolly some fancy mixed in as well)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hey thanks pablo for the info! LOL...silly me, where would they get some good flakes in the wild? rofl.
> 
> I dont have much atm... all very small. But if you are cool with that i can always meet up with you for some :3 (prolly some fancy mixed in as well)


Are you nearby to like Main and Danforth at all?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yup yup no issues there... I'll just follow danforth across from Vicpark


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Yup yup no issues there... I'll just follow danforth across from Vicpark


Well my Angels eagerly await the guppy fry like school kids to McDonalds


----------

